# Can someone identify the font on this?



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

Trying to identify to download and install for a label I'll be creating..


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 3, 2015)

I think there are websites that can do that. Use the Google.


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

yeah, been doing that but nothing yet...


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 3, 2015)

Going only from memory but look up bewitched font. Should be close. Mike


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

Kraffty said:


> Going only from memory but look up bewitched font. Should be close. Mike



Thanks, a bit close. Still looking though.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 3, 2015)

Here is Witched font:







http://fontmeme.com/bewitched-font/


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

I downloaded the Witched font, not the same but let me see how the label would look like, thanks Paul.


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

Here's the potential label for my Chardonnay with the original font....
Oh the inter-web......lol


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 3, 2015)

How does it look with the top centered like the bottom is ?


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> How does it look with the top centered like the bottom is ?



I checked but it seems like right-aligned is better on top to match the year and above sentence.


----------

